# Suggestions?



## Bungle73 (Nov 4, 2011)

If you've read my other thread you'll know that five free First Capital Connect return tickets have recently come into my possession. Now I need to work out where I can go. Any suggestions?

I've been to Ely and Cambridge before. I was thinking of re-visiting Ely, and was looking at Kings Lynn - what's there? Worth a day trip?


----------



## editor (Nov 4, 2011)

A better thread title.


----------



## Yetman (Nov 4, 2011)

Doesnt matter where you think you're going you'll end up in the big scam victim house in the sky with the rest of the suckers mate. Seriously, let me deal with these chancers, I've got experience in over sea snipering and was recently voted 'Have-a-go-hero of the week' in my local parish magazine. Send the tickets this way so nobody else has to suffer falling victim to these vicious pranksters.


----------



## Maggot (Nov 6, 2011)

Bungle73 said:


> If you've read my other thread you'll know that five free First Capital Connect return tickets have recently come into my possession. Now I need to work out where I can go. Any suggestions?
> 
> I've been to Ely and Cambridge before. I was thinking of re-visiting Ely, and was looking at Kings Lynn - what's there? Worth a day trip?


So, does it have to be somewhere that FCC trains go to?

I see they go to Brighton, that's always good for a visit.  Where else do they go?


----------



## Bungle73 (Nov 6, 2011)

Maggot said:


> So, does it have to be somewhere that FCC trains go to?


 Yes.



> I see they go to Brighton, that's always good for a visit.


That's already on my list, and has been for some time; I have a couple of audio walks I downloaded a while ago.



> Where else do they go?


Network map.


----------



## bi0boy (Nov 6, 2011)

Bungle73 said:


> Worth a day trip?



No. Worth a trip maybe, but plan on visiting some other places on the way


----------



## trashpony (Nov 6, 2011)

Kings Lynn is a shithole. Christ those trains go to some uninspiring destinations 
St Albans - cathedral and Roman stuff, Burgess Hill - walking in Sussex Downs, Sevenoaks - Knole Park and Knole House (NT, park is free), Brighton, Ely, Cambridge


----------



## Maggot (Nov 6, 2011)

The area around Eynsford, Shoreham and Otford (The Darenth Valley) is really beautiful countryside, with some lovely walks, and good pubs.

What kind of things are you looking to do?


----------



## bi0boy (Nov 6, 2011)

You coud go to Cromer and Sheringham by paying the difference from Ely.


----------



## scifisam (Nov 6, 2011)

That's not exactly an inspiring route. Are you interesting in architecture or social history at all? Letchworth is actually slightly interesting for that; one of the original garden cities (earlier and bigger than Welwyn). Well, at least more interesting than ones left after the bits you've already been to.


----------



## Bungle73 (Nov 6, 2011)

bi0boy said:


> No. Worth a trip maybe, but plan on visiting some other places on the way


In day?  Like where?


trashpony said:


> Kings Lynn is a shithole.


Really?  Why? There seem to be some attractions I thought might be worth a visit.



> St Albans - cathedral and Roman stuff, Burgess Hill - walking in Sussex Downs, Sevenoaks - Knole Park and Knole House (NT, park is free), Brighton, Ely, Cambridge


I've already been to St. Albans, Ely and Cambridge. Brighton is already on my to-do list, and I've walked on the Sussex Downs often. Knole House?  What's that like? Easy to get to by train?


Maggot said:


> The area around Eynsford, Shoreham and Otford (The Darenth Valley) is really beautiful countryside, with some lovely walks, and good pubs.


I've walked in that area before.  Not that long a journey to get the most from my tickets though, considering I'd have to pay to get to Bromley anyway.



> What kind of things are you looking to do?


History, museums, that sort of thing.  My recent trips have included York, Lincoln, Ely and Cambridge.


----------



## Bungle73 (Nov 6, 2011)

bi0boy said:


> You coud go to Cromer and Sheringham by paying the difference from Ely.


Hmm. that's a bit far to do in day (I was really looking at a day trip); I've been away 3 times this year already


scifisam said:


> That's not exactly an inspiring route. Are you interesting in architecture or social history at all? Letchworth is actually slightly interesting for that; one of the original garden cities (earlier and bigger than Welwyn). Well, at least more interesting than ones left after the bits you've already been to.


Hmm...that might be interesting.  Tell me more.


----------



## Maggot (Nov 6, 2011)

Bungle73 said:


> I've walked in that area before. Not that long a journey to get the most from my tickets though, considering I'd have to pay to get to Bromley anyway.


Why do you have to pay to get to Bromley? The whole of that line is on the FCC route map.


----------



## Bungle73 (Nov 6, 2011)

Maggot said:


> Why do you have to pay to get to Bromley? The whole of that line is on the FCC route map.


I live in Sittingbourne. 

Also, I should have mentioned, the tickets are only valid until the end of the year.


----------



## scifisam (Nov 6, 2011)

I can't tell you more than I know from an exhibition at the Garden Museum. Letchworth was the original 'garden city;' you know how the Cadburys built Bourneville as a model town based on healthy happy workers living near the factory? A planned town, IOW? And then two centuries later, planned towns like Basildon came into being? Letchworth and the other towns with 'Garden City' in their name kinda came in the middle, both in time and in ethos and in hideousness.

They're commuter towns that were always intended to be commuter towns - but with nice large homes with big gardens so the wives could grow turmeric and coriander to make curry for all the colonels that retired there after getting used to curry and open spaces in India. IOW, planned suburbs, but nice ones. Very few (planned) flats and still a slightly unusual local legislature. I think the local museum would be quite good, as would seeing the older, aspirational sections (it was barely bombed at all) or going up on carnival day, because it's kinda quintessential suburbia that hasn't got quite as depressed as the rest of it.

But I also only suggested it because everywhere else on that line is even duller.


----------



## Bungle73 (Nov 6, 2011)

scifisam said:


> I can't tell you more than I know from an exhibition at the Garden Museum. Letchworth was the original 'garden city;' you know how the Cadburys built Bourneville as a model town based on healthy happy workers living near the factory? A planned town, IOW? And then two centuries later, planned towns like Basildon came into being? Letchworth and the other towns with 'Garden City' in their name kinda came in the middle, both in time and in ethos and in hideousness.
> 
> They're commuter towns that were always intended to be commuter towns - but with nice large homes with big gardens so the wives could grow turmeric and coriander to make curry for all the colonels that retired there after getting used to curry and open spaces in India. IOW, planned suburbs, but nice ones. Very few (planned) flats and still a slightly unusual local legislature. I think the local museum would be quite good, as would seeing the older, aspirational sections (it was barely bombed at all) or going up on carnival day, because it's kinda quintessential suburbia that hasn't got quite as depressed as the rest of it.
> 
> But I also only suggested it because everywhere else on that line is even duller.


Hmm..I'm not sure about that then.

Maybe I could just go back to Ely (which I was planning to do anyway), and Cambridge (there's a couple of museums I didn't have the time for last time and might be interesting).


----------



## scifisam (Nov 6, 2011)

Bungle73 said:


> Hmm..I'm not sure about that then.
> 
> Maybe I could just go back to Ely (which I was planning to do anyway), and Cambridge (there's a couple of museums I didn't have the time for last time and might be interesting).



I need to go up to Cambridge soon, actually, partly for the museums. Give me a spare ticket and I'll come with you.


----------



## Maggot (Nov 7, 2011)

scifisam said:


> I can't tell you more than I know from an exhibition at the Garden Museum. Letchworth was the original 'garden city;' you know how the Cadburys built Bourneville as a model town based on healthy happy workers living near the factory? A planned town, IOW? And then two centuries later, planned towns like Basildon came into being? Letchworth and the other towns with 'Garden City' in their name kinda came in the middle, both in time and in ethos and in hideousness.
> 
> They're commuter towns that were always intended to be commuter towns - but with nice large homes with big gardens so the wives could grow turmeric and coriander to make curry for all the colonels that retired there after getting used to curry and open spaces in India. IOW, planned suburbs, but nice ones. Very few (planned) flats and still a slightly unusual local legislature. I think the local museum would be quite good, as would seeing the older, aspirational sections (it was barely bombed at all) or going up on carnival day, because it's kinda quintessential suburbia that hasn't got quite as depressed as the rest of it.
> 
> But I also only suggested it because everywhere else on that line is even duller.


IOW - Isle of Wight?


----------



## Mapped (Nov 7, 2011)

Not King's Lynn It's only good for getting out of and off and into to the North Norfolk coast. If you can arrange transport out of that shit hole then that would be a good trip, if there's no transport then steer well clear.


----------



## scifisam (Nov 7, 2011)

Maggot said:


> IOW - Isle of Wight?



In other words.


----------



## Bungle73 (Nov 11, 2011)

Used one of my tickets to go to Brighton yesterday. Had a great time: did a couple of audio walks, sat on the back ate my packed lunch, toured the Royal Pavilion and rounded it off with a meal in a pub.


----------



## Maggot (Nov 12, 2011)

Packed lunch and a meal in a pub?  Greedy fucker!


----------



## Bungle73 (Nov 12, 2011)

Maggot said:


> Packed lunch and a meal in a pub? Greedy fucker!


You only have two meals a day?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 12, 2011)

I have been to Kings Lynn a couple of times (a previous job used to involve occasionally having a few hours hanging around various places in and around Lincolnshire) and I must say it left an indelible blank in the memory.  Wisbech in comparison was memorably dull.

Peterborough does have a bit of heritage as well as all the blandness, although a lot of what they mention on their website is outside the city centre (may be bus-able on a weekday or Saturday) and in a couple of cases outside the council's patch.

There's also the Nene Valley Railway, although between now and the end of the year, it will just be santa specials, which may or may not be your sort of thing.


----------



## Bungle73 (Nov 16, 2011)

Santa specials aren't really my thing. I'd be more interested if they were running normal trains.

I did Ely again today. Hmm where next? Only place I can think of atm is Peterborough for the cathedral (everything else I'm interested in is shut or miles away from the station). I've got 3 tickets left, if I do Peterborough with one I've no idea what to do with the other 2.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 25, 2011)

Bungle73 said:


> Santa specials aren't really my thing.



Can't say as I blame you.

How about Stamford - quite nice little town - "the finest stone town in England" according to their own website.

Do-able by local train (not First Crapital Connect so you'll have to pay) or bus (Delaine Buses 201 or Kimes Buses service 9 - no idea if they accept each others' return tickets - probably not) from Peterbleurgh.

Delaine Buses are worth an honourable mention - in the same family for 120+ years, and their buses manage to combine being new-ish with interior style that wouldn't be that out of place in the 50s in a good way.


----------



## Bungle73 (Nov 25, 2011)

My brother used to live in Stamford, but I've never been there.  Thanks, I'll look into it.


----------

